# Power loss to Climate Control and loss of steering wheel controls



## boomtownsam (Jun 6, 2007)

2002 4Motion W8. My daughter had a sudden loss of power to the climate control. The car was running w/ the a/c on. Car was parked. Came back, started car, no power to the climate controller. No lights, no on - or off on the controller. No nothing. Obviously I checked the fuse. Good. 
Related or unrelated, all of the controls on the steering wheel have ceased to function. No radio volumn or station change, no cruise, no HORN, nothing. Again, can't find any fuse blown.
Seems like some sort of power loss for it to happen so suddenly. I don't have, or haven't been able to get access to a diagnostic computer. I live 60 miles from the VW dealer, although I am not looking forward to a $120 charge to be plugged in.
Is there a common relay? Is there a relay for either that makes sense? I have checked for loose cables. I have checked for loose relays.
I am not mechaically minded enough to go this alone. HELP !!!
BoomtownSam


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Power loss to Climate Control and loss of steering wheel controls (boomtownsam)*

Ask them to check for a TSB on the CCU head. Not sure if it pertained to 2002 models but it did to my 2003. Ocassionally on start up, every possible icon on the display would flash, including the word DIAGNOSE. Turned out the CCU head was reading a false high pressure switch fault. New CCU under warranty solved it.


----------



## One Eyed Jack (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Power loss to Climate Control and loss of steering wheel controls (boomtownsam)*

I had a similar experience when my 03 W8 was new. I believe that the climate control still worked, but all of the steering wheel functions did not. The issue, strangely enough, was linked to stereo head unit. A new one was installed and everything has bee fine. Go figure...


----------



## boomtownsam (Jun 6, 2007)

I had a VW supplied part, an iPod cord installed by a local stereo installation shop. That is 4-5 weeks ago. Is there anything that points toward this being the culprit? Sam


----------



## Sugoi8 (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't know if my experience with the steering wheel controls applies to your situation. I have had (4) yearly issues with my W8 Wagon regarding steering wheel audio controls about 10-13 months apart. Each time VW replaced: Stereo HU (2X), Instrument Cluseter (1X), Climatronic (1X). There is also some time of control module in the steering wheel but I have yet to have it replaced. How the failure occurs is very much like your situation. It is working and then suddenly it does not. VW has been good about replacing the stuff to get it working. So far only the dealer can figure it out as to what needs to be replaced.


----------



## boomtownsam (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (Sugoi8)*

Ok Gentlemen, I have this sorted out via a blog on PassatWorld. It turns out that there is a fuse that is not well labeled (in my opinion), fuse # 5, a mini 10 amp. Turns out this fuse works the back up lights, the power to the climate control and the power to all of the controls, includung the horn from the steering wheel. Once fuse 5 was replaced all was well with the world. My VW sevice tech told me nothing made sense and I needed to come in and put it on the computer (another $120 for VW). Anyway, I have lost my trust in VW service. How about you guys? Sam


----------

